# Flourish Iron. Less filling, tastes....bad.



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It was about 2 AM that my dad woke up a bit thirsty and went downstairs for a drink. He didn't really look (at all) at the label of the jug he pulled out of the fridge and poured himself a glass of what turned out to be Flourish Iron. After taking a swig and swallowing a bit, he turned on the lights and realized what it was. 

Apparently, it's pretty hard to get that taste out of your mouth, as anyone who has ever sampled ostrich meat can attest (high in iron!). Delicious!


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

As a gastronomical aside, it'll be interesting to see what it does to his... movements. If anything.

Poor guy. Tell him we hope he's okay.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

omg how awful! I hope that isn't dangerous in some way?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

He was fine. The only thing that bothered him was the taste.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

They sell iron pills of Fe Gluconate, same stuff just more concentrated.

Smells like Teriyaki sauce quite a bit.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Not to mention that's one expensive drink.


----------

